# spur advice??



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

alrighty tell me about spurs???

trainer wants to put me in a small spur to assist with my leg cues since denny is starting to ignore them. :-x

anyone have any preferences as to what spur to get??or what there first spurs were and why they liked them or what they didn't like about them?

never rode with spurs before so want to have an idea of what to stay away from and what would work.

thanks


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

English or Western?

English spurs have a pretty big variety. You can get little knobs spurs, Prince of Wales spurs and spurs with rollers. You may find that your horse likes one type and not another. I use smooth rowel spurs when I do use spurs and my horse likes those. They're pretty common among English riders - as are prince of wales spurs. My horse did NOT like the POW spurs - too shabby maybe? They made him angry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

My personal opinion on spurs is that they should be used to make your cues LIGHTER. Not force the horse to pay attention or make your heels more harsh. 

Spurs should be used to make your cues invisible to the outside onlooker. That you can touch your horse so lightly with them, yet your horse responds and knows exactly what you want. Think about it -- your horse can feel a fly land on its skin. Think of how reponsive they can be to the same amount of "fly pressure" with a small touch of your spur. LIGHTER!!!

I don't know the background on your whole story here, but my opinion would be to get your horse to listen to you the way you are. Because what if he starts to just ignore your spurs too, down the road? Then what will you do? I say that you fix the root of the problem, and that's his lack of attention or lack of respect or whatever the problem is. He should listen to you no matter what you ask, no questions asked.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

They have to jingle ominously when you walk or they dont count.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

DancingArabian said:


> English or Western?
> 
> English spurs have a pretty big variety. You can get little knobs spurs, Prince of Wales spurs and spurs with rollers. You may find that your horse likes one type and not another. I use smooth rowel spurs when I do use spurs and my horse likes those. They're pretty common among English riders - as are prince of wales spurs. My horse did NOT like the POW spurs - too shabby maybe? They made him angry.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


western


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

beau159 said:


> My personal opinion on spurs is that they should be used to make your cues LIGHTER. Not force the horse to pay attention or make your heels more harsh.
> 
> Spurs should be used to make your cues invisible to the outside onlooker. That you can touch your horse so lightly with them, yet your horse responds and knows exactly what you want. Think about it -- your horse can feel a fly land on its skin. Think of how reponsive they can be to the same amount of "fly pressure" with a small touch of your spur. LIGHTER!!!
> 
> I don't know the background on your whole story here, but my opinion would be to get your horse to listen to you the way you are. Because what if he starts to just ignore your spurs too, down the road? Then what will you do? I say that you fix the root of the problem, and that's his lack of attention or lack of respect or whatever the problem is. He should listen to you no matter what you ask, no questions asked.


well thats what we are hoping.

if i can use them once or twice to get him to notice the leg then he should then not need the spur and will react to my leg which in essence (Sp) will then allow me to not need to ride with spurs and make him light to the touch. 
and i am not planning on using them as a mad nutty bat he will be asked just like when i ask normally and reinforce with the crop. the spur will not be dug into him to cause pain. the other idea is to get rid of the crop and start spur training so that i can enter in local events since people use spurs and not crops in the arena. so once we masster that we are ready to try out a mini cutting event my trainer hosts.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I caznt find mild ones that fit. Even the ones that say they are "mans" size barely fit around my boots. I only wear a size 11, but they all seem to be made for girls or midgets.
Ive never really needed anything more agressive than this even with total , "dont wanna go " buttheads. They dont jingle very well though.

http://www.horse.com/item/tough-1-ss-sidewinder-bumper-spurs/E005275/


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Forgive me if this is a stupid question..
Couldnt you just pull them apart to make them wider? I had to do that with my English spurs to make them fit my Dublins.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I'd suggest a pair of slip-ons. Be they the nubs or rowels. I have a pair of rowels that I don't use anymore since I got regular spurs.
They're really simple to slip on and off, adjustable as well, plus they're cheaper than actual spurs and straps since you're only looking to use them a few times. 
I started with them (male size) before I decided to invest in one's that stay on my boot since I can use them when I want and leave them alone when I don't need/want to use them.
I'm trying to sell mine for $15 since I bought them for $36 and used them, if you'd like to see them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Try a bumper spur if your just looking for a little extra. Like this... 
Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Kelly Silver Star Barrel Racer Bumper Spurs

Or something like this with a short shank and blunted rowels. Most important is the rowel shape. This one is "nice" Like this...
Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Showman Horse & Rider Show Spurs

This one is NOT a very nice spur... See its sharp pointy edges. Not fun 
Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Antique Brown Star and Horseshoe Spur
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

You can use spurs to lighten your cues, as long your not using them to make him go faster and careful about not constantly bumping him when you ride. Otherwise he will continue to get duller.

You would use them in a progression of cues, using the spur as a last resort. So you would use your foot/calf, then if he didn't listen you might get louder with you foot/calf and still no response then you might gently roll your rowel up his rib. As soon as he moves off your leg you quit spurring. Soon he will figure out that if he listens to your foot/leg then the spur isn't needed. Roll your rowels dont jab at him, this causes swishing tails.

As for the style of spur need depends on you and your horse. If you are long legged a gooseneck might be helpful to reach the side of your horse. Or if your shortlegged and ride a big barreled horse a drop shank might help you keep out of his sides.
The rowel will also depend. The more points on the rowel, the easier they are. Maybe since you are starting out, maybe try a coin rowel or one with plenty of points.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> You can use spurs to lighten your cues, as long your not using them to make him go faster and careful about not constantly bumping him when you ride. Otherwise he will continue to get duller.
> 
> You would use them in a progression of cues, using the spur as a last resort. So you would use your foot/calf, then if he didn't listen you might get louder with you foot/calf and still no response then you might gently roll your rowel up his rib. As soon as he moves off your leg you quit spurring. Soon he will figure out that if he listens to your foot/leg then the spur isn't needed. Roll your rowels dont jab at him, this causes swishing tails.
> 
> ...


 
thanks cowchick this is very helpful


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

pulling them apart doesnt help, the U shape at the heal is too small, Id have to pull them way apart which totally screws the angle, then lay them on a round post and hammer them back around to get a wider curve shape, way more hassle than Its worth. Especially since i have pretty much quit riding a horse that needed them.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

I agree with Cowchick77. Spurs are a communication device, not a disciplinary tool. I have two different types. I use a pretty hefty "cowboy spur" for my older gelding. I rarely have to give him a jag but it's there if I need it. And after so many years it's nothing more than an extension of my heel.

However, my mare takes a much lighter touch. I use a mild bumper spur with her.

A lot depends too on how you're built and how your horse is built. Sometimes a spur simply assists you to reach around your horses frame more comfortably. 

Experiment in a confined space until you know how your horse will react to different pressure. Start soft and firm up slowly. Some horses can just get mad and that's a wreck.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

to kinda help here is an old picture of me riding him without the trainer like 3 years ago. so you can see leg positioning vs his barrel. (no critiqing(sp) since all of his tack has been changed and so has my riding style.) its only to help visual see where my leg generally is minus the lowered heel since this pic isn't showing it.

he is around 15.2-16h... never fully measured but somewhere between there. he is narrow like a arab/tb but has a stockier look about him.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

He's a beauty! I'm no expert so please check this with your local experts. It looks to me like your leg is actually hitting him right where he should be sensitive to your cues. So I'm thinking maybe a little reinforcement from a mild spur to just let him know you mean business? I'll bet if used correctly he gets the idea fast.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I would go with a very short drop shank, like a team roper spur so you can keep out of sides. The more you accidently bump on him with them the more he will start to ignore you.
Maybe something similar to these to give you an idea...
DUTTON BITS - Dutton 5/8" Black Short Go Spurs - NRSworld.com
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

thank you for the guidance everyone


----------



## ledge (May 23, 2011)

I found to resize spurs for my large foot and boot is to put them in a vise in the shop or bar and find a length of pipe.

Wrap the side of the spur in a good rag or towel to prevent marring then using a piece of pipe slip over the other side and GENTLY pull them apart.

As far as what to use the roper spur idea was probably the best to start out with, once you get refined the longer shanked will minimize movements or in the case of mine i can reach under the belly for more cues. 

If you cant find one to fit you may try a man's spur and instead of spreading it you may have to close it in a similar manner.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I would go with a very short drop shank, like a team roper spur so you can keep out of sides. The more you accidently bump on him with them the more he will start to ignore you.
> Maybe something similar to these to give you an idea...
> DUTTON BITS - Dutton 5/8" Black Short Go Spurs - NRSworld.com
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


that link pretty much shows the exact spur i used just it was silver not that rusty looking color. and using it was fantastic.

we didnt use it for forward motion but for helping he realize where the pressure is really coming from to move his hind/shoulders to get is ribs out of the way. eventually we will progress to other things 

thanks cowchick for your help


----------

